
Move your dotfiles to version control - samebreath
https://opensource.com/article/19/3/move-your-dotfiles-version-control
======
tzhenghao
I've been doing this too for a while now. I find it super easy to just git
clone my public dotfiles repo when I'm on a new machine and have my dev
environment up and ready in seconds.

With that said, you gotta be careful what you have in your aliases. Depending
on how you set it up, you might have cascading errors as some package PATHs
are installed in different directories and not cross platform centric.

